# Sub Tank Mini gClapton OVC Coils



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

The humble and popular Sub Tank Mini is a damn good tank and with the new gClapton Coils it has transformed into one of my favourite tanks... especially with the addition of the Trinity Cap. I have been vaping Vapour Mountains XXX juice in it and am on tank refill number 9 and the coil is still performing beautifully!



My first gClaptons I bought from the USA and have now found them at Vape Decadence but see they are not on the web site (but are available at their shop in Toti). Chat to @BigB if you want them.

They are R75 a coil.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

Tank 11 of Vapour Mountain XXX and the gClapton 0,3Ω is still performing beautifully!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tank 11 of Vapour Mountain XXX and the gClapton 0,3Ω is still performing beautifully!
> View attachment 42086


11 tanks and the cotton blocker/sieve thingy still looks white I need to get my friend a pack of these coils! She burns through a coil a week, averaging at a tank a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (31/12/15)

An


Rob Fisher said:


> The humble and popular Sub Tank Mini is a damn good tank and with the new gClapton Coils it has transformed into one of my favourite tanks... especially with the addition of the Trinity Cap. I have been vaping Vapour Mountains XXX juice in it and am on tank refill number 9 and the coil is still performing beautifully!
> View attachment 41998
> 
> 
> ...


And where may I ask where got the trinity cap from? It looks super cool


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> An
> 
> And where may I ask where got the trinity cap from? It looks super cool



I bought it from www.vapordna.com but a little birdie told me a local vendor may get a couple in a while... not sure if they will but they may. They are not cheap at $30 and they are not sure if people would buy them. Personally I think people would buy them because they are so beautiful and vape like a dream!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigB (31/12/15)

Ouch! Not only does that look ultra beautiful but it shows up that gold coil too. Also impressed with the white cotton colour. The sales blurb reckons that they should last 30% longer. Rob, you seem to be testimony to that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> 11 tanks and the cotton blocker/sieve thingy still looks white I need to get my friend a pack of these coils! She burns through a coil a week, averaging at a tank a day.



I think the Vapor Mountain XXX is pretty coil friendly as well...but these coils continue to impress me both with flavour and lastability.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (31/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought it from www.vapordna.com but a little birdie told me a local vendor may get a couple in a while... not sure if they will but they may. They are not cheap at $30 and they are not sure if people would buy them. Personally I think people would buy them because they are so beautiful and vape like a dream!



Lots of people are afraid of belcaps due to citrus flavored juices causing cracks in them. Had a bel cap on my subtank mini. Cracked withing a week. And it was always in a relatively cool environment. Then again I hear some of the newer glass caps for most RTA's have resolved that cracking issue.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

wazarmoto said:


> Lots of people are afraid of belcaps due to citrus flavored juices causing cracks in them. Had a bel cap on my subtank mini. Cracked withing a week. And it was always in a relatively cool environment. Then again I hear some of the newer glass caps for most RTA's have resolved that cracking issue.



The Trinity Bell caps are very high quality glass and no juice is going to have any effect on the glass at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (4/1/16)

Hi @RobFisher what subtank is that? I've searched for it online and can't find it. It looks amazing and maybe an impulse buy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

ChadB said:


> Hi @RobFisher what subtank is that? I've searched for it online and can't find it. It looks amazing and maybe an impulse buy



The base is a normal Sub Tank Mini, the coils are gClaptons and the cap is a Trinity Glass Tank.

http://www.trinityglasstanks.com/shop/
http://www.vapordna.com/Trinity-Sub-X-Glass-Tank-Kanger-SubTank-Mini-p/trsubx.htm

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

I like that glass tank - very nice  especially with the black top.
Dave


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (4/1/16)

Trinity Cap is so beautiful... I WANT!

I really hope local vendors bring it to South Africa.

Would clapton coils fit in the RBA base?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Trinity Cap is so beautiful... I WANT!
> 
> I really hope local vendors bring it to South Africa.
> 
> Would clapton coils fit in the RBA base?



I doubt normal clapton's would fit... but you can buy the gClaptons... ready made and fantastic coils... best commercial coils I have ever used since I was born! Made in the UK.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/16)

I finally replaced my gClapton coil... but not because the taste had denigrated but because I was curious to take a look inside the coil and see how dirty it was. There was a small amount of darkening of the internal cotton but the outside cotton was still clear... my guess is the coil and wick was still good to go for plenty! I had put about 25 tank refills through it... granted it was a clear menthol juice (XXX) but this has been the best commercial coil ever and I hope the manufactures in the UK make some coils for some other tanks as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouder (19/1/16)

I just wanted to add regarding the breaking of these plastic bellcaps for the sub tank, I also had one and discovered that very warm water also causes it to crack.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (19/1/16)

Those coils look awesome, need me some of those !!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/16)

Plastic Bell Caps suck... crystal Trinity Caps rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rossouw (23/1/16)

Look what I found

http://eciggies.co.za/24ct-Gold-Plated-Coil-for-SUBTANKS-by-Atom-0.5ohm?search=Atom

http://eciggies.co.za/24ct-Gold-Plated-Coil-for-TRITON-IJUST2-TARGET-by-Atom-0.5ohm-EACH?search=Atom

gClaptons at R80 each available from eciggies, for those of us in Gauteng

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

Rossouw said:


> Look what I found
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/24ct-Gold-Plated-Coil-for-SUBTANKS-by-Atom-0.5ohm?search=Atom
> 
> ...



Wow, nice find @Rossouw 
Thanks

@Rob Fisher , are these the same ones you have?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (23/1/16)

Just got some 0.5 gClaptons yesterday for my two ST minis, they are brilliant-brilliant-brilliant. Claimed to last 30% longer than standard OCC coils, which I can not confirm @robfisher may be able to offer advice. Standard coils come in at around R50 each so R80 for a superior coil does not sound extreme if they have a longer life span. Got mine from online vendor @ £10.49 for 4 units which is now looking like a good deal. Put a Trinity bell cap on and it will blow your socks off. Guaranteed. Absolutely tremendous little set up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/16)

Silver said:


> Wow, nice find @Rossouw
> Thanks
> 
> @Rob Fisher , are these the same ones you have?



Yebo Hi Ho @Silver! Those are 0,5Ω and I have been using the 0,3Ω ones but yes the same.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

